# Upgraded TOS Battlestar Galactica



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's something I'm working on rainy days, it's the classic R/M Galactica upgraded with the SMT kit and a ton of scrap styrene and stuff from my spare parts box. I bought it cheap already built, which has made fitting the SMT panels kind of challenging. Because it was built I'm not tearing into the pylons to make them thinner. Everything you see that's NOT light aircraft grey was added to the hull. Still got a way to go, but with out first hurricane of the season on the way I may have more (or less) free time!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Got any side shots of the detail?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

mactrek said:


> Got any side shots of the detail?


Here ya go!


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Not bad!! Thanks Philip! Keep us posted on your progress ... and I hope all the hurricanes avoid you this year!!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I hope the hurricane misses you, pal. I've got another friend who retired and now lives in St. Augustine, so I always worry about you guys during this time of the year.

I wanted to get the SMT parts from Federation Models last week but they ran out (_D'OH!_). It looks like the add-on parts are worth it, so thanks for posting the pics!

José


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Are Federation Models going to be getting more of these parts to supe-up the BSG? I've got one still in the shrink-wrap.

Looks really great!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks Jose & Dave! 
All the SMT panels aren't installed yet, I've got about ten more to apply to the pylons and landing bays. They are nice, however they really call attention to the less detailed areas of the kit not addressed by the panels. If you are really going to do a Galactica you are probably going to want to cannabalize some other kits for greeblies. Since mine was probably built by a small child(or a drunk adult!), it had major seam and alignment problems that the greeblies help hide and disguise.

If mine hadn't already been built, I would have used one of these, it's a fiber optic lighting kit I found at Michaels in the floral section for $6.00! It runs off 2 AAA batteries, the fibers are 12" long. From looking at the BSG TOS DVD for reference, I think fiber optics would do nicely at this scale, the _Galactica_ wasn't near as lit up on the DVD as I remembered! The next one will have lights!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I hope Federation Models gets more in. I need my BSG upgraded, dammit....

Thomas Models used to have "greeble" parts, but I never got around to ordering them. I'm kind of a weird modeler, Philip. I tend to buy only the models I want to build, so I don't have anything lying around to cannibalize. I just barely got around to doing some kitbahing after 20+ years of modeling, but it's with a PL TOS E, so I'll only have smooth parts left over. Maybe there's a radio or a computer I can thrash, er, make a futile attempt to "fix"... :lol:

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> I hope Federation Models gets more in. I need my BSG upgraded, dammit....
> 
> Thomas Models used to have "greeble" parts, but I never got around to ordering them. I'm kind of a weird modeler, Philip. I tend to buy only the models I want to build, so I don't have anything lying around to cannibalize. I just barely got around to doing some kitbahing after 20+ years of modeling, but it's with a PL TOS E, so I'll only have smooth parts left over. Maybe there's a radio or a computer I can thrash, er, make a futile attempt to "fix"... :lol:
> 
> José


I watch the clearance racks at Michaels and Target for cars and airplanes, you can find them for less than three bucks sometimes. And a lot of the "panels" are the square number tabs from leftover sprue trees. A few swipes of a coarse squadron stick file off the numbers, a few more can change the shape for variety, then cut them to fit a gap with sidecutters.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Are you using photos to figure out where you're enhancing Galactica or are you going by what looks good for right now?

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Are you using photos to figure out where you're enhancing Galactica or are you going by what looks good for right now?
> 
> José


What looks good to me and my fuzzy memory, and where I can jam something in!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Thomas built up a Monogram Galactica, so I'll be using it for reference. His pictures can be found here.

Hopefully when I'm back to working status (I'm out with a bad back today) I'll get a chance to go to Michael's and check out the FO kit you listed above. Again, your model looks great!

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought all three our Michaels had, it's the "Flora-Lights Battery Operated Fiber Optic Lite Kit". Seems like a handy way to lite things untill I break down and learn about LEDS and wiring. Our local hobby shop has almost the same thing set up, but of course because it's "Science Fiction Model Fiber Optic Lighting Kit" _it's $29.99!!!!!!_


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kind of funny, but I've been working on one for about two weeks now, myself. I had originally picked this mid-90's Revellogram release and did a quick-n-dirty buildup to have something to zoom around and attack my old original release Cylon Basestar. However, w/the new series, JT Graphics decals, SMT Detailing kit (not accurate, just so's ya know!) and the Alliance Models Colonial Movers (nice kit!), I decided to pull it out and "referb" it. While I kind of like the SMT Kit, it's not accurate and I feel it makes the model - or parts of it - look too busy. Particularly the "arms" for the flight pods. I removed most of the old detail per the SMT instructions - with a "motor tool" - before doing as much research as I prolly should have. Too late to go back now w/o major re-surfacing, so I'm leaving this one as-is and am patiently looking for another new kit to do some real accurizing to. You know how ugly it can be on e(vil)Bay if you've skimmed thru there at all - they're going for mad money! 

Anyhow, for good reference info, I highly recommend the Starship Builder.com Forum's. Specifically, check out Battlestar Galactica Studio Model Reference section for some awesome studio model pics, as well as the veritable ton o' screen caps. There's also stuff there for other ships from TOS BSG, too. 

Also, if you've not picked it up yet, the Alliance Models Colonial Movers is pretty nice, tho not 100% accurate. It just needs a couple of tweaks to get it right. You can find it at Federation Models. 

Oh, and nice job thus far! I like the extra greeblies you've added beyond the SMT parts.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> SMT Detailing kit (not accurate, just so's ya know!)


 It's funny you bring it up. I don't know why, and I don't know how you or Phil feel about it, I'm not as nitpicky for Galactica as I would be with any of the Es. I mean, God forbid if I think the planetary sensor dome's too flat, but I'm not sweating it if a greeble is a little too the right, knowutImean? It's probably because I'm not as emotionally invested even though I think the Galactica's a cool looking ship.

And thanks for the links Griff. Please post pics of your model when you get a chance!

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> It's funny you bring it up. I don't know why, and I don't know how you or Phil feel about it, I'm not as nitpicky for Galactica as I would be with any of the Es.
> José


I put on the TOS pilot DVD a few times before I started it. I know exactly what you mean, the surface of Galactica is so "busy" you can't hardly pick out specific details, unlike say the deflector dish or phaser emitters. And it's so busy, it would personally drive me crazy duplicating every detail accurately.

But I've had so much fun with this one, I already ordered an unbuilt one to do right, along with another upgrade set. Plus, like I said, if you check the opening shot of the lit Galactica on the DVD, fiber optics seem just ideal at this scale. I wanted to fiber optic this one, but whatever glue was used was damn good, this thing ain't coming apart without breaking something, I couldn't even get the landing bays off.

And I agree about the SMT being a little overdone, I flattened down the detailing on the front pylon faces with an emory board just because they seemed to jut out too much.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That's looking great, Philip! Keep us updated as you make progress!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

She's looking good man, keep up the good work!
I still need to finish mine,original issue started way
back when, but don't feel ready to tackle it.

Edge


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Another great thing about this kit, when I cut up and place all those little pieces of auto parts all over, I get a real "Veteran SFX Whiz Douglas Trumble works on the detailed _Valley Forge_-_Discovery_-_CE3K_ Mothership model" kind of feeling. I memorized waaay too many _Starlog_ and _Cinemafantastique_ photo captions as a kid, before I discovered a hobby that'd _really_ suck your wallet dry:women.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey Philip - I went to Michael's and found the fiberoptic thingamajig there. Picked up four of the puppies. It took a lot of willpower to leave the other three, but I managed to do it. 

I'm looking forward to redoing my Galactica and Base Star. Normally I'm a stickler for leaving my models as they are after I build them. I figured they're kind of a snapshot of where my skills were at the time. But for whatever reason I'm OK with retouching models I finished 8 years ago.

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Except you never see Douglas Trumble or Greg Jein with their fingers superglued to their model, as I've manage to do three times so far manuevering tiny scraps of plastic! It's coming along, going to be ready for primer soon if the rain ever moves out!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

First coat of primer, had a lull in the storm!:


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

^ Those primer pictures look like they're negatives. She's coming along really nicely.

José


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Phillip, 

Did you close off the landing bay w/some sheet styrene? Also, I don't recall seeing it, but did you get the JT Graphics decal sheet?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Phillip,
> 
> Did you close off the landing bay w/some sheet styrene? Also, I don't recall seeing it, but did you get the JT Graphics decal sheet?


Naw, I haven't closed it off yet, and I did get the nice JT sheet with my upgrade kit. I was thinking of putting the landing bay decal on some thin clear vacu-form from a blister pack. 

Actually, those pictures are kind of funky looking from the flash,(so I redid them!) but the primer really smoothed everything out. I can't recommend Duplicolor sandable primer strongly enough, it has a little "fill' property(not near as much as the "scratch-filling"), it was just enough to "fill" to close up most of the hard-to-get-to gaps left by the original owners build-up. I'm not going to have to do as near as much puttying before the second primer coat as I first thought.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great, Philip! The detail you're putting on (along with the ounce of flesh) is really hard to believe!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Y'know, after I saw how nice yours looked w/the primer on it, I shot some one mine. I like mine a whole lot better now that it's all purtied up w/just the primer coat. Like you said, Phillip, it sorta evens it out to the eye, at least. Still looks too busy on the sides and the "arms", but not nearly so bad as before. 

Thanks for the inspiration, dude! I appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I like mine a whole lot better now that it's all purtied up w/just the primer coat.


Yeah, even though my primer is too dark, it looks better than that "patchwork" effect!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> Y'know, after I saw how nice yours looked w/the primer on it, I shot some one mine. I like mine a whole lot better now that it's all purtied up w/just the primer coat. Like you said, Phillip, it sorta evens it out to the eye, at least. Still looks too busy on the sides and the "arms", but not nearly so bad as before.


When I did mine, I used a two grey, two technique application. First I sprayed a dark coat of grey, aiming from the back towards the front. Then I took a lighter shade of grey and painted from front to bak. The effect was similar to what you and Philip described: a nice evening of the surface and minimizes the business. By using the two tones, I was able to create a false shadow effect that makes certain details stand out in some angles and washes out the others. 

I'd take a picture of it, but I have yet to enter the 21st century when it comes to cameras (I still like my film camera, dammit! :tongue: )

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> When I did mine, I used a two grey, two technique application. First I sprayed a dark coat of grey, aiming from the back towards the front. Then I took a lighter shade of grey and painted from front to bak. The effect was similar to what you and Philip described: a nice evening of the surface and minimizes the business. By using the two tones, I was able to create a false shadow effect that makes certain details stand out in some angles and washes out the others.
> José


Thanks, Jose! I may "borrow" that idea


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Go for it. Maybe that'll eek me back to some type of respectability after the whole "not seeing the links" fiasco.

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Go for it. Maybe that'll eek me back to some type of respectability after the whole "not seeing the links" fiasco.
> 
> José


Well, we're even after my "No way is Kerry going to lose the election" fiasco!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The proper spelling is 'lose'. 

Something not attached tightly or a woman of easy virture may be termed 'loose'. Kerry is a 'loser' but I don't know if he's 'loose' in any sense of the word.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I ain't going there again, Perfesser!

Hey Griff, if you want some fun, try Jose's directional paint idea! I kinda like it! I've done that to "shadow' figure kits before, but it never would have occured to me to do it on a spaceship!
Great idea, Jose!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Lookin' even better!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewelness! Lookin' good, dude! Are you going to give it a wash? Which of the ships are you going to name this one? Have you added the hangar decal yet? 

Mine is going to be either _Pegasus_ or _Triton_, as I'm hoping to get a brand-spankin' new one to go insane on and detail as close to the studio model as this scale will allow. The brand-spankin' new one will be _Galactica,_ methinks. 

Now, if I can just get that engine piece for my current kit that is being cast for me, I can start the actual painting on this one. Puttying of seams is pretty much done, tho requires just a bit more work. I've been thinking of giving it some obvious main gun positions, too. If I do that, I'll also give it something of a backstory in-keeping with the new series.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey Philip that Galactica looks AWESOME!! :thumbsup: So your next one will be lit, correct?

Griff - Are you implying you're getting the new version of the BSG model being made?

José

ps - Last time I checked, the correct spelling was "virtue".


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments everybody! This one will be a _Galactica_, I already have another unbuilt one on the way, so I'll probably sell this one on the e-place to fund additional projects, I learned a _lot_ from this one. The next one will be lighted and more accurate, I'll use less SMT panels and more greeblie parts.

In the last pictures I just misted her lightly from the bow with my light grey over the primer. I'm going to mask a few panels I want darker, and spray her from the rear with my darker light grey, which is still lighter than my primer. A little more masking and I'll mist her again from the front with the lightest grey. If all goes well, I'll have a nice three-tone grey thing going on. If not, well, there's always Easy-off. But if all goes as planned, a coat of future, some decals, a little washing, and drybrushing and she should be finished.

I haven't worried much about my landing bays, Griff, because they are already built. Any exterior framing around an added panel will stick out like a sore thumb,imho. I'm planning on either mounting the landing bay decal on white or clear styrene cut a little larger than the opening, sliding it into the bay, and point the nose toward the ceiling and manuever the decaled panel into place with some shaking and tweezers, then securing it in place with white glue. They'll be the last thing I address.

Or I'll get lazy and slap it on the outside and just sand the edges smooth. I could go either way


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No, I'm getting a Revell-Monogram _Galactica_ kit that's new - and not just to me. It's MIB. 

There is a kit of the New Series _Galactica_ that's going to be about 7" long. No idea when it'll be done, to be honest, but I can wait for perfection. Once that's done, the pattern maker will start on a 23 1/2" kit of the same ship in 1/2500 scale. _That_ one I'm really looking forward to! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey Griff, don't know how close you are to decaling, but hit that upgrade secal sheet with Microscale Liquid Detail film before wetting them, mine wanted to fall apart on me.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang. OK I guess that's some sort of coating like a clear coat...? I've been hearing various folks mention having similar problems w/some of the JTG decals wanting to crumble like that. Guess I'll go to the LHS and get some of that stuff tomorrow, as I've got a LOT of JTG decals (none used - yeah, I'm pathetic....).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> I've got a LOT of JTG decals (none used - yeah, I'm pathetic....).


Join the club!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You definately want to coat them with the decal film first. The first two stripes I cut, the big ones at the front of the landing bay, crumbled into pieces when I tried to gently remove them from the backing sheet. At that point I stopped (and warned you guys!)and brushed on decal film on the rest. After it dried they went on fine. I just took a scap of clear decal paper, airbrushed it lightly with MM Insignia red, and used the cut out shapes on the original sheet to "trace" two more stripes. Insignia Red is a pretty good match for the decal color to my eyes.

I also traced the rest of the stripe shapes onto frisket for my next one in case I want to paint them on or have anymore accidents. I'm going to try to finish decalling today and will try to post some pics tonight.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dang, that sux that both stripes crumbled like that. You could always contact JT Graphics about the decal problem and inquire about replacement stripes.

Regardless, I look forward to seeing your finished _Galactica_! Mine is still waiting on a resin replacement engine someone is supposed to be casting for me....


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> Dang, that sux that both stripes crumbled like that. You could always contact JT Graphics about the decal problem and inquire about replacement stripes.


It wasn't that big a deal, and micro-film fixed it. To be fair,I've ordered other decals from JT and not had this problem. And since I didn't get them directly from him, there's no telling how old they are or how they were stored. And finally, when they were mailed to me was during the two weeks of rain _before_ Hurricane Dennis, so humidity might have been a big part of it.

I like JT's service and decals, I just want to make it clear it's more of "just one of those modeling things" warning than a specific complaint about the decals.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I didn't take it as a slam on his stuff and doubt anyone else did. I have been hearing of other folks w/similar problems lately. It could be that he got a bad batch of decal paper? I seem to recall someone having a similar problem w/in the last two or three months and that's what was reported. Might have been J-BOT deck-als (inside joke w/Jim!  ) and not JTG, tho. 

Anyhow, thanks again for the headsup. I'll definitely go by and get the decal film today if they've got any, then be sure to start testing every producers decals w/some scrap decal - like the Logo that most of them put on their sheets, quite handy, that! - and make sure I'm good to go in advance.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I still got a lot of washing,detailing, and drybrushing to do, but the decals are on!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice! You did an especially great job w/the forward flight pod decals. 

Can't wait to see the wash on it. You using an acrylic paint, I assume? 

Still waiting on a replacement engine piece for mine. It's the only thing keeping me from completing this particular model. 

On the upside, I got the first of four builtup Galactica kits today. Already chopped this one in two so I can make it in to a cruiser.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

> Can't wait to see the wash on it. You using an acrylic paint, I assume?


I'm using thinned oils to stay with the "shades of grey" motiff.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here she is finished on her base. I kept the wash pretty light after sitting thru the TOS DVD again, the Galactica looks "busy" but not very dirty to me. I did wash the decals to knock down the red, they still look a little bright to me, I may mist them with the basecoat.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks good, PhillipMarlowe! Gotta get that aft engine piece and get mine started on the finishing part!


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Hey, that looks very nice! Great job on making it all come together, especially the shades of grey technique! :thumbsup:

José


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Not only is that a great build-up, but those resin detail parts look better in the photos of your kit than they do in the photos on the company's site! Beautiful work P.M.! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Looks great, Phillip! I'm glad I picked up those SMT pieces. They may not be accurate but they sure improve the old Revellogram kit.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dude!  Yer sellin' it on EvilBay?!?  

Obviously, yer perogative, but with the work you put in to it, I'd have kept it. Hope you at least get your money's worth out of it, regardless! Also hope it goes to a nice home that'll appreciate the work you did put in to it. Good luck.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Remember back a few pages?



PhilipMarlowe said:
 

> Thanks for the nice comments everybody! This one will be a _Galactica_, I already have another unbuilt one on the way, so I'll probably sell this one on the e-place to fund additional projects, I learned a _lot_ from this one. The next one will be lighted and more accurate, I'll use less SMT panels and more greeblie parts.


I gotta have funding for the _Galactica MK 2_! Seriously, I had so much fun with this one I want to do one with lights and correct pylons. Since this one was built I couldn't modify it without major destruction/reconstruction. Also, at 17" inches and just a two bedroom condo with a 3 1/2 and 1 1/2 year old boys, we could use the space! Not to mention money!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

D'Oh!  Yeah, I forgot about that, seeing as how long the thread originally went on, I guess.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

That looks really great!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Woo Hoo! USD$107.50! Good job on that sell, PhillipMarlowe. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, _Galactica 1_ funded everything I bought for _Galactica 2_.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Congratulations on the sale! The narrative on the auction was pretty funny too. 

José


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

El Gato said:


> Congratulations on the sale! The narrative on the auction was pretty funny too.
> 
> José


There's a lot of fodder for comedy in those ads for "pro-built" models on @bay. Anybody catch that "Pro-Built Space 1999 Hawk" last week that the pro painted purple with an interesting yellowed-glue colored-scheme on all the seams and joints?


----------



## Mark IX Fan (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm new to this forum and just discovered the thread while doing some research on my own TOS Galactica upgrade. I'm using the SMT panels myself, along with the few greeblies I have in my collection.

I'll certainly keep this thread in my "favorites" folder to guide me as I flesh this thing out.

Great job, sir!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

No problem! The best thing about this forum is finding out other people share you obsession and can offer tips and feedback. Well, that and the lively political debates  . Email me if I can help, even though Griff has forgotten more about BSG than I'll ever know and Thomas built one that puts my puny efforts to shame.


----------



## TekkamanOmega (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi All.

I'm starting my own galactica project when I found this thread. I've got the SMT panels and the new decals, and I'm ready to get started.

I haven't built a plastic model in a long long time (I'm mostly a metal minatures hobbyist), and I was hoping that someone could give me some pointers on materials to use or techniques to apply so that I can make this a successful build. In addition, I'd be grateful for any input on pitfalls I can avoid.

From reading this thread, I know I'm in the right place. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

The Galactica is a great beginners model, the surface is so busy it's easy to hide seams & mistakes with more surface detail & panels. I'd look carefully at the DVD's or Galactica screengrabs on the net, if I had to do it over again I wouldn't use all the SMT panels, and would use more kitbashed parts. And if you want a REALLY cool Galactica it'd be very easy to add fiber optic lights with one of those Michael's $6.99 battery operated flora-lite fiber optic light wands(there's a pic earlier in the thread). If you check out the DVD, you'll be surprised how few lights there are, you wouldn't have to drill many holes. Mine was already built and I didn't have that option. And JT's landing bay upgrade decals are a must!

The materials are pretty basic, I used three grey primers, Bondo, and CA. And not much Bondo or CA!


----------



## TekkamanOmega (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, your ship came out fantastic. I'm not looking to sell mine, though. I remember seeing the original model at Universal Studios way back in 1990, and I've wanted one of my own ever since... 

Forgive me for being ignorant -- what's CA? I know what bondo is. Have you had better success with specific brands of glues and so on? I'm going supply shopping this weekend.

Thanks!!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

CA is good ol' superglue. I like the thick Zap brand myself.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

The superglue thread mentions that CA is the shorthand for cyanoacrylate glue:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=134757


----------



## TekkamanOmega (Jan 20, 2006)

Ah.... Got it. Thanks to all for the info. Hopefully mine comes out nicely like PhilipMarlowe's!


----------



## TekkamanOmega (Jan 20, 2006)

So I got the SMT panels, and I'm trying to understand the "optional center butress" operation. It looks like I have to cut a bunch of plastic away from two areas, but the pictures they give don't make it clear what exactly I need to cut. Or, at the very least I'm confused.

Has anybody done this operation (or is anyone doing it right now) and can show me
a photo of what the final result is supposed to look like? I'd love to do this mod, but I can't cut plastic if I'm not sure, you know?

Thanks guys!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

If you look closely at the center pylon support in pictures of the _Galactica_ miniature (or Thom's accurate _Galactica_ build-up mentioned earlier) you'll be able to tell what to remove, basically you're removing the bottom of the pylon to make it skinnier. If you hold the SMT panel flush against the front of the pylon, all the excess pylon below it is what you trim away.

It's hard to explain, but easy to do!


----------



## Tordoc (Apr 27, 2003)

*Here's mine*

I'm not going to call it Galactica. There is no way I could ever make this piece of plastic resemble Galactica. I modified the center arm, added SMT details and greeblies. I added forced perspective buttresses in the landing bays, added the matte painting and drilled out the the launch bays. Progress is slow... I have 5 kids (2 under 2) and a 50-60h per week practice. I'm lucky to get 1h a week to model.

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/[email protected]/album?.dir=/e7c8&.src=ph&.tok=pht35UEBcewCOoNu


----------

